# Dezentrale Peripherie lesen / schreiben bei Profinet mit S7-1513-1 / TIA-V12



## michi320 (5 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe bei mir an einer Testanlage ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte mit dem SFC 14/15 vom Profinet Daten laden und schreiben. Bei der Step7 Programmierung hatte ich bei dem Eingang vom SFC14 "LADDR" die Eingänge bzw. Ausgänge von der Hardware-Konfig eingegeben und das wurde dann auf einen DB/UDT geladen.

Beim TIA-Portal muss jetzt nicht mehr die Adresse von den Eingängen sondern von der Hardware-Kennung an den Eingang "LADDR" zugewießen werden. Nun habe ich aber ein Problem, dass das Gerät wo ich über den Profinet lesen bzw. schreiben möchte 64 "Steckplätze" hat für Ein. bzw. Ausgänge. Da jeder dieser "Steckplätze" eine andere Hardware-Kennung hat, bekomme ich immer nur einen Wert rein von der Hardware-Kennung wo ich am "LADDR" angegeben habe.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit wie beim Step 7 das komplett zu lesen und schreiben mit nur einem Baustein?

Hier ist noch ein kleiner Überblickt von dem Profinet-Teilnehmer. Alle Steckplätzen sind 2 Worte lang, wobei die ersten 32 Eingänge sind. 

GSD-Gerät_1     HW-ID xxx
Interface
Port-1              HW-ID xxx
Port-2              HW-ID xxx
Ein/Ausgänge
Steckplatz 1     HW-ID xxx
Steckplatz 2     HW-ID xxx
......
Steckplatz 64   HW-ID xxx


Gruß

Michi


----------



## PN/DP (5 Februar 2014)

Das ging auch unter Step7 classic nicht.
Mit SFC14 kann man nur jeden Steckplatz/Modul einzeln lesen.
Die Konsistenz kann man ja nur pro Steckplatz festlegen und nicht über den ganzen Slave.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (5 Februar 2014)

michi320 schrieb:


> Alle Steckplätzen sind 2 Worte lang


Dann kannst und brauchst Du sowieso keinen SFC14 aufrufen, sondern greifst direkt auf die Peripherie-Doppelworte zu (oder werden die bei der S7-1500 vielleicht sogar automatisch in ein PA gelesen?).

Harald


----------



## michi320 (7 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antwort, da hab ich wohl einen Denkfehler gehabt.

Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit einen Bereich von E/A zu lesen bzw. schreiben? Ist es mit dem "MOVE_BLK_VARIANT" möglich?

Gruß Michi


----------



## michi320 (12 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

falls jemand das gleiche Problem mal hat, es gibt da eine ganz einfache Lösung, braucht nur einen  "MOVE" Befehl und einen UDT.

Gruß


----------



## heri1980 (28 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

wie hast du das Ganze gelöst? Hab das gleiche Thema...

LG


----------



## oleanderkiro (28 Oktober 2016)

Ja ich würde mich dafür interessieren.

Gruss

OK


----------

